# Request timed out pc-> router/modem



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

I have had this trouble for a while but I will start a new thread. 

My PC can ping itself no problem at all, but when I try to ping the router some packets go through but every now and then it says request timed out. The network signs say it is connected but no lights flash and no data seems to be transmitted.

When pinging this computer at the same time whith anyother on the network (which works fine) the request timed out appears the same time. I used to have to restart the computer to reconnect to the network, this happend once or twice then on the 3-4 restart it would work fine for hours.

I have tried different cables, a different port on the router, default router settings, the routers DHCP and manually giving the computers IP address. The XP firewall I have tried both on and off.

The windows firewall log showed that port 2800 was being used severall times a minute, I checked on the web but all I could find was "acc-raid" but no description as to what it was.

Since I can ping myself ok, would the problem be the router, and if so how come only 1 computeris affected.

Both computers have XP home and SP2. 

Any ideas anyone pls? I have ran Ad-aware (I also have sypwareblaster installed) and AVG is running now, though I dont think it wil find anything. I also turned off system restore deleted all cookies and offline content, then restart it.


----------



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry I was rambling abit, after a test of pinging (with the -t command, I dont know a thing about cmd but I saw my brother do it ) myself, apple.com and the other computer all thru my computer , apple.com and the other computer both timed out at the same time.

Further tests are currently being done..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The common element appears to be the NIC or system configuration if the other computer doesn't exhibit any symptoms. Have you checked in Device Manager under the properties of the NIC? I'd try setting the speeds to 10mbit or 100mbit instead of auto, see if that has any effect. 

You might also try resetting the TCP/IP stack using this command, this only works for XP.

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

another thing you can do is to upgrade the drivers for your nic card and see if that helps fixes the problem. also try another spare nic card and see if the problem goes away.


----------

